# Lead-heads



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Are you guys picky about what lead heads you use? If I'm fishing under a float im normally using pretty small plastics,and if not like to be able to switch out to a smaller plastic on the fly if need be. So I usually look for the lead heads with no lead collar. They tend to just rip the smaller thinner baits. And being a smaller hook the plastic doesnt slide down to bad. I was in dicks today an they had some moon eye vmc hooks in 1/32 onclearance.an there was a few colors per pack. They have the small metal keeper,which looks small enuff even for my ratso and other smaller baits I like to use. There pricey but I will give them a try this weekend.
When I'm casting jigs w/o a float,prolly 75% of the time im using a 1/16 oz road runner. 
I use regular shank hooks rather then sickle. Just a personal preference.
I always like these threads because you see all the different options. And usually get some good ideas from them.
Here are the vmc jigs I'm gonna try under a float next trip


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Have you ever watched "Richard gene the fishing machine " on you tube? He snips off the collar the wraps dental floss around the shank just behind the head, secures it with super glue, then when he puts the plastic over the floss he secures it with another dab of super glue. He fishes really lightweight and super slow. Its opened up a whole new world of pan fishing to me. He ties a loop knot and uses both cast and retrieve and sometimes a tiny float. Check it out if you haven't!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Those jigs look nice, but the wire piece on the collar that is supposed to hold plastic on after you catch a few fish it tears the plastic and it doesn't sit right. I agree with the Richard Gene tip. You can also put a drop of superglue at top of plastic.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ya I dont know why I fo ergot about super glue. I usually glue my swimbaits to my heads. Thanks guys!


----------



## croppie1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Workingman said:


> Have you ever watched "Richard gene the fishing machine " on you tube? He snips off the collar the wraps dental floss around the shank just behind the head, secures it with super glue, then when he puts the plastic over the floss he secures it with another dab of super glue. He fishes really lightweight and super slow. Its opened up a whole new world of pan fishing to me. He ties a loop knot and uses both cast and retrieve and sometimes a tiny float. Check it out if you haven't!


----------



## croppie1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Cause it's good fer ya


----------

